# Introducing your horse to electric wire fencing



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

We are putting electric wire on my fencing for the first time in my horses life. My gelding decided that since he was a champion jumper and not the old, lazy guy he has always been, it has become a necessity. However, I am not sure how to introduce both my horses to this. I am not too comfortable being on the other end of a lead rope as they get zapped for the first time, in case they go ballistic. But I also don't want him to never get zapped and try to jump the fence again. We also raised it up about a foot, but he WAY cleared the fence the first time, and not sure if he could clear this. How do I go about making sure they KNOW it will zap them, without ME introducing it to them?

-Blu-


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

First of all, I tied bright pink/yellow stuff to the wire, so the horses could see there was something there.

Then I just let them in the enclosure and let them learn for themselves. My pony decided he'd sniff the wire. Bad idea. He got zapped, ran around like a retard, then continued to cut my grass.

My mare never actually has touched the wire. She just doesn't touch fences unless they're wood that she can scratch on or if there's reeeeeally good grass on the other side.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes, definitely make it visible by adding some colored tape or something. A fear I always had was that my horse would spook and try to run into it, rather than turning away. To prevent this we put the hot-fence a couple feet in front of a solid fence so that they would learn not to touch it, but not have to risk having them get caught up in it. Then, after that we put it up where we needed it.
First time my mare touched it, it gave her such a scare that she dropped to her knees!


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

We raised the fencing with some highly visible white plastic posts (almost like plastic t posts) and will be running the wire through that. I am hoping he will introduce himself to this before he tries to go over again. 

-Blu-


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

We never introduced it to our horses, we just let them figure it out on their own and never had a problem. I personally would not want to be too close when they discovered it because I have seen so many different reactions its best to be safe out of the way.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Let them figure it out.. you don't want them to associate the shock with you. Tie old carrot sacks to them, or something wiggly and bright, let them loose. If the touch it, they'll probably goof about a bit, but they'll get over it... stomach rules over everything!


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

my horses and cattle ONLY know electric fences. they learn quick. my new mare had come from wooden fences and i just turned her out and i reckon she learned not to touch it. an electric fence is a mental barrier not a physical barrier. eventually you can basically turn the fence off and they wont go anywhere. i constantly forget to turn mine back on and nobody goes anywhere. 

when installing the grounding rod make sure you do not put it in a spot that is prone to having standing water or water in it. the wet ground amplifies the shock. i've seen a 1500 lb bull go down bec the owner grounded the wire in a spot that constantly had water.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay, first off, be fair. Make it visible. I have yellow ties on mine.

Secondly, grab a camera and wait, because its going to be freaking hysterical to watch.

I sound like a sadist :lol:


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok...maybe a silly question..but.....so, my husband has finished the electric wire, and the little light on the solar box is blinking indicating it is working,...but, how do you test it? I mean, how do I KNOW it is working without putting my gelding out there, finding out it isn't working and seeing him jump the fence again? It didn't come with any tester, and of course neither of us is willing to touch it! lol. Suggestions?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Quit being a baby & touch it!!! Or you could suck your horse into touching to make sure he knows what will happen....yeah, mybad I did that.


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, here's my dilemma...lol...I hate to trick my mare into that...she is really old...around 28 and as sweet as can be....so, I want it to be my gelding (wow, that sounds mean!), but I don't want to risk putting him in there, find out it isn't working and watch him go over the fence again. Sigh. What a pain in the a$$.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Then just touch it. I have touched it to test it, my son in law does it willingly.


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

Um NO. lol...I am a HUGE baby when it comes to pain. I cry when I give blood! lol. So, I cannot be the testor..and my husband won't either. So..my question is...is there any other way to test it?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Neighbor's kid?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If you're too chicken to touch it, you can buy a fence tester for about $10. One way to touch-test is to wear rubber boots and hold the wire firmly, rather than just touch it. It's not the pain that gets you (or the horse) it is the shock/surprise factor.

My friend introduced a few horses to electric due to their history. What she did was put them in the enclosure, called the horse to the fence line, let the horse relax and then she moved the wire with a long stick. The horses see the fence move, not realizing it's from her. She usually makes a point of ensuring the fence touches them. One time is enough.

I had a stud once who thought he was stronger than the electric fence. He reared/twisted near the fence and somehow or other managed to get his important parts on the fence. I'm still not sure how he did it without going over the fence, but he NEVER went any NEAR the fence again! 

I also had a horse that jumped the fence once. I put it up higher and she never tried again.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, if you simply can't bring yourself to touch it, you will need to buy a fence tester.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For $10, I'd touch it.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just put everyone in....one by one they touched it. Never agian did they touch it lol My fence is set super high because we have a cow, he gave it a good lick,and boy did he jump! I also forget to turn it on. I really only turn it on when i see someone testing it. Its a pain in the but too turn on and off 10 times a day lol


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

WyldBlu said:


> Um NO. lol...I am a HUGE baby when it comes to pain. I cry when I give blood! lol. So, I cannot be the testor..and my husband won't either. So..my question is...is there any other way to test it?


My cats are the testers hehehe.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

racheld90 said:


> My cats are the testers hehehe.


Just pictures you flinging a cat onto a fence. :lol:


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

ShinaKonga said:


> Just pictures you flinging a cat onto a fence. :lol:


lol all it takes is a can of cat food inside the fence....and they come running :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^^wicked, I like that.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The way I used to test my fence was hold an old battery cable, black or red, doesn't matter, put one end on the fence,touch the other exposed metal end to a metal post & you could see the spark & hear it also usually.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ROFL, you guys are some sick, twisted beyotches....I LOVE IT! 

My stallion went up to the fence and sniffed it, got zapped, snorted, farted, bucked and went back and checked again. It took him like 5 tries before he got over the absolute AUDACITY that I would DARE to zap HIM! Then I put him away and let everyone else introduce themselves to the fence. Same thing, sniff, zap, fart, buck, run in a circle, come back and stand in line for your next turn. They, however, believed it after only 2 tries each. I was pee'ing myself laughing. 

A friend of mine's grandson came over with her one day. I told him to be careful of the fence and explained that I had damp feet, wasn't thinking and bumped the fence just as I grabbed the metal gate.....knocked my breath right out and my chest didn't quit hurting for hours. He, of course, had to be macho and try it all on. Stood there and grabbed the gate, kept reaching out and baaaarely brushing the wire with his fingers and snatching his hand back. His grandma warned him to leave it alone. Attractive nuisance, he just couldn't leave it be. I was filling the stock tanks and ooops, turned to squirt a horse and got him just a little wet just as he touched the fence. It NAILED him, he screamed like a 3 year old girl and hit the dirt. Grandma literally did pee her pants laughing and he has never touched that fence again. Lesson learned.


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I may not be sending the horses out to "meet the fence" today after all. It is very wet, foggy and overcast today. Not sure if the solar screen thing works too well on days like this! And if so, a wet hot wire will probably feel REALLY strong. Dang it. But I do like the idea of testing it with a battery cable!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

So you are using a solar charger? How long has it been up and charging?


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

Since late afternoon, yesterday.


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

So, my husband got home from work today and I told him about testing the wire with the battery cable. He accidently touched the metal clip, on the other end..and he found out, shockingly (bad pun intended, lol) that the wire was working. 
So, he turned it off and we went about placing colorful flags on the wire and turned it back on. Then we let the horses out. No matter what I did, I could NOT get them interested in anything other than eating. lol. Oh well, my husband is off work tomorrow and will be around if and when they DO touch it. Hope he takes some pics.

-Blu-


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

:lol:Lol, so you fell for the old battery cable trick huh?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I also put flags on the wire to make it easier for the horses to see but go one step farther. I'll lead them around the fence perimeter stopping every so often and hit the fence with the lead or something else non conductive. It makes a sound and jumps around, this ensures they know exactly where the fence is.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

ShinaKonga said:


> Okay, first off, be fair. Make it visible. I have yellow ties on mine.
> 
> Secondly, grab a camera and wait, because its going to be freaking hysterical to watch.
> 
> I sound like a sadist :lol:



If you're a sadist, so am I.
Nearly wet myself laughing at my horse the first time he met Mr Electric Fence.
We were at a show and my friend offered for me to chuck him in her little yard next to her float instead of trying him to my float all day. He got too close and then ran around for a few minutes, bouncing off every side of the yard, kicking over water and feed buckets and running in to my friends horse. My friends horse stood in the middle of the yard laughing at him with us. He eventually stopped and didn't go near the edge, no matter how much we tried to coax him over.
They learn real quick and if it's a small area, best not to be in there with them.
My only regret - not having my camera on me :lol:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My horse was already used to electric fences and had me laughing so hard I could barely stand. We put 6" T post stand offs on after rebuilding the fence. Darn horse decided that he just had to chew on them. He would carefully maneuver his nose to avoid the fence so he could grab the stand off. Just as soon as he bit down he would hit the fence and get shocked. He then would jump, run, buck, stomp and obviously be ****ed off about being shocked then go back and do it again. Tried half dozen times before giving up on the chewing.


----------

